# How To Thin Seedlings



## Callum (Jul 12, 2009)

Very enlightening! Before I had no idea what thinning out seedlings was about, though now I understand it perfectly! Thank you! Do you put more than one seed in a whole in case all of them don't sprout? Callum =D


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Callum,

Yes, normally I put two to three seedlings per hole for the exact purpose you mentioned. If you put just one seed in a hole, it may not germinate, and you will have to start the whole process over. You lose valuable time doing this. By planting a couple seeds in the hole, it gives you the (almost) guarantee that at least one will sprout. If all the seeds sprout, then you just thin them out to one seedling.

Thank you for your comment and for visiting. Please stop back by any time. 

Tee


----------



## Jennifer (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for this post! I have a square foot garden. I know about thinning out seedlings, but was feeling extremely guilty about thinning out my cucumber plants I am about to transplant outside. I have two in each peat pot, and feel horrible about having to cut one out! I suppose that's just the way it goes!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jennifer,

It is difficult to throw away a perfectly good seedling. I always hate thinning out seedling because I'm thinking, "Geesh, what if I pick the wrong one?" LOL

You could always carefully separate them and just transplant them elsewhere if you have the space. 

Tee


----------



## Shannon1 (Apr 5, 2012)

When thinning seedlings, can you dig them all up and replant all of them if you are very careful not to disturb the roots?


----------



## Mark_V (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm about to try putting my seedlings into a bucket of water to separate them gently - that way I hope to use them all, and not have to kill my unborn children!


----------



## Janet3 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the demo. I am having a hard time talking my husband into this. He thinks it is a giant waste of the seeds. I planted two or three per hold in my city picker and they all grew. 

It does seem a great shame. I am going to have a hard time myself choosing through my plants. They are all doing so well!


----------

